# deactivate/activate



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I am rooted running TS 1.4 and I love it. Nevertheless I'm thinking of trying out a sgs3 just as a new toy.

My question is whether I will have a problem with vzw deactivating this phone? Has anyone ever deactivated while rooted?

It's also likely I will wish to reactivate this phone sometimes. Will vzw be able to reactivate a rooted phone?

Details and/or personal experience would be VERY helpful. I hate to return to stock if I don't have to!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I am rooted running TS 1.4 and I love it. Nevertheless I'm thinking of trying out a sgs3 just as a new toy.
> 
> My question is whether I will have a problem with vzw deactivating this phone? Has anyone ever deactivated while rooted?
> 
> ...


I don't see why they would have a problem reactivated the phone. I would probably flash a stock rom to make it easy on them lol That and it probably won't be as noticeable. You will need a new sim card though for reactivation. Accense v1.2 is a great up to date 2.11.605.19 stock rom.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It won't be a problem just call them and let them know you are switching that line to a different phone. If you are ready to go back to the thunderbolt do it again. It will probably be easier to do this in the store because they will be able to hand you a new sim card.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> It won't be a problem just call them and let them know you are switching that line to a different phone. If you are ready to go back to the thunderbolt do it again. It will probably be easier to do this in the store because they will be able to hand you a new sim card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


You know they charged me 20 bucks for a new sim card when I first activated my phone. They told me it was free over the phone. Bastards! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

So that brings us back to reactivating while rooted. I don't want to load a stock rom unless I have to. Has anyone reactivated while rooted aosp? Is it as simple as inserting the new sim? Will I be charged $20 every time I go back and forth between phones?

Nobody has even really deactivated while rooted aosp from what I am reading? People are being very helpful but it means even more to me if you have actually done it so don't forget to tell me if you have.

Thanks!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Its not a problem because once the phone has been activated once you don't have to put it back on the account the same way. Verizon reps can do it over the phone easily. You just give them the meid and the sim number and they will walk you through the rest.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

But will the process work in aosp? Nobody knows unless someone has actually done it. Have you?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Just change to a sense 2.1 from for that and switch back. I didn't even think of that. It won't work in aosp but it will work with a sense from.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

You will not be charged for SIM cards at corporate stores. Be sure the location you go to is a corporate location before doing anything with them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> You will not be charged for SIM cards at corporate stores. Be sure the location you go to is a corporate location before doing anything with them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


A retailer tried to charge me for a sim card and I told them I would report it to a corporate office and they gave it to me for free lol. Its BS they try charging $20 for a free sim card.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Just change to a sense 2.1 from for that and switch back. I didn't even think of that. It won't work in aosp but it will work with a sense from.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


It's just a pita. I was hoping to avoid changing back and forth. Do I need Sense 2.1 just to deactivate too? Again, I'm hoping for an answer from someone who has deactivated while in an aosp rom.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> It's just a pita. I was hoping to avoid changing back and forth. Do I need Sense 2.1 just to deactivate too? Again, I'm hoping for an answer from someone who has deactivated while in an aosp rom.


I have deactivated in aosp but I haven't tried to reactivate because I know it won't work.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I have deactivated and reactivated my Bolt with the same ROM you have. It'll be fine.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Uhh I can deactivate and reactivate on aosp all day long. Why would it make a difference so long as dialer codes are enabled and you know the code.. try ##debug# or something similar in an aosp ROM and see what happens.

And as far as charging for sim cards, never had any idiots try that scam on me but I don't come off as somebody who will easily be ripped off nor just go with the flow..the wife says "those poor cellphone people" when they try some shit like wanting to replace her 7th. Nexus with a RAZR and lying to me about it being better..and refusing to swap it for an s3 ... she loves her new s3!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Armada said:


> I have deactivated and reactivated my Bolt with the same ROM you have. It'll be fine.


Would you explain how you did it and what happened?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I am rooted running TS 1.4 and I love it. Nevertheless I'm thinking of trying out a sgs3 just as a new toy.
> 
> My question is whether I will have a problem with vzw deactivating this phone? Has anyone ever deactivated while rooted?
> 
> ...


Easiest way is to look up how to cut down the size of your sim card and use the same one. To pop it back in your TB, get an adapter for it.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Easiest way is to look up how to cut down the size of your sim card and use the same one. To pop it back in your TB, get an adapter for it.


Thank you but I have very poor dexterity so that option is totally out. It was a great idea and I'm not disrespecting your suggestion, just not for me.

There does seem to be disagreement here about conventional ways to activate/deactivate when in aosp. The only way to know for sure imo is if someone here has done it and is nice enough to explain how it was done and what to expect.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Nvmd

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Thank you but I have very poor dexterity so that option is totally out. It was a great idea and I'm not disrespecting your suggestion, just not for me.
> 
> There does seem to be disagreement here about conventional ways to activate/deactivate when in aosp. The only way to know for sure imo is if someone here has done it and is nice enough to explain how it was done and what to expect.


If you mess it up, Verizon will give you a new one. I mean if you switch to the S3, they're going to deactivate your TB one anyways if you're not getting it online or make it clear you do not wish them to deactivate it. Don't really have much to lose, butterfingers or not


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you mess it up, Verizon will give you a new one. I mean if you switch to the S3, they're going to deactivate your TB one anyways if you're not getting it online or make it clear you do not wish them to deactivate it. Don't really have much to lose, butterfingers or not


I do plan to purchase the s3 from vzw at full retail to retain unlimited data.

1. Can I just remove simm from tbolt then ask them to activate s3 on that line or does my tbolt have to between connected to their network for them to deactivate tbolt in order to activate s3 and retain unlimited data.

2. In the event I return the s3 within 2 weeks and pay the restocking fee can I simply reinsert tbolt simm to reactivate or will I need a new simm. Will I need to unroot to stock in order to reactivate tbolt?

3 While I am using my s3 can I continue to use tbolt on wifi only with its simm card removed? I've never tried booting without an active simm.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Would you explain how you did it and what happened?


Deactivated on Verizon's site and activated an old Palm pre+. To reactivate I took it to a VZW corporate store. They knew it was rooted, obviously, but I got my new SIM and activation nonetheless at no charge. Beware of non-corporate stores. They'll stick you for the SIM. learned the the hard way.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

So merely removing simm card from tbolt then asking vzw to activate s3 on that line won't work?


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Since the SIMs don't match in size: no. You'll have to cut the one down or adapt the other. You will still have to switch ESNs online regardless of that.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> So merely removing simm card from tbolt then asking vzw to activate s3 on that line won't work?


Well you have to activate the new phone as mentioned above, but yes, you can switch between them otherwise. Basically pop in the sim and then activate it online.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

No, you don't understand what I meant.

I meant pull simm from tbolt and throw it away.

Go to vzw, purchase s3, activate on current line with new fitting simm they give me.

Use Tbolt with no simm on wifi only.

If I return s3 get new simm for tbolt from vzw at that time.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you get a new sim card regardless the old sim is deactivated for good. I know when I got a replacement phone I popped my sim card in to the new phone and didnt have to do anything more to activate it. Just had to sign in on my google account in the initial setup.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> If you get a new sim card regardless the old sim is deactivated for good. I know when I got a replacement phone I popped my sim card in to the new phone and didnt have to do anything more to activate it. Just had to sign in on my google account in the initial setup.


So I could go to vzw...purchase the s3 at full retail then ask them to activate it on my existing line (thus deactivating tbolt sim). Then I could buy an adaptor for the new smaller card and pop it in te tbolt one day then back to the g3 the next day and so forth?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Should be able to. What I did on 4 thunderbolts. So can't see why you couldn't do that. But I think once you play with the s3 you wouldn't want to go back. I know I liked it when I played with it at the Verizon store. The way it operates makes the bolt feel clunky lol

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

For one thing i often use fm radio in boltntonlisten to games blacked out on the net. no fm in g3. just seems like it.might be fun to go back and forth if not a hassle.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I know my next phone I get I am doing this and make my bolt my work phone while at work. So if it gets dinged I won't be upset. I forgot about FM radio.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------

